# Passende Wasserkühlung



## Deremes (24. Oktober 2017)

*Passende Wasserkühlung*

Guten tag liebe Community. Oben steht schon die Frage, die ich gerne stellen möchte.
Ich habe mir vor nen paar Wochen mal nen neues PC Gehäuse gegönnt.
Sharkoon Tower-Gehause >>DG7000 red<< online kaufen | OTTO

Ich weiß Otto ist überteuert what ever, ging zu dem Zeitpunkt aber nicht anders. 
Ich fand das gehäuse ganz ansprechend und habe mir jetzt so gedacht: Wenn du dir nen neues Gehäuse für deinen PC gönnen kannst, solltest du dir auch mal nen neuen Lüfter gönnen.
Derzeit habe ich so nen artic Freeze Kühler drinne, der mich 17€ oder so gekostet hat und deswegen will ich aufrüsten. nur will ich eine Wasserkühlung und keine Luftkühlung haben. Das Problem hierbei ist, dass ich nicht weiß, welche Wasserkühlung dafür am besten wäre, da ich bei manchen Wasserkühlungen gelesen habe, dass sie nicht lang genügende Schläuche haben, um an der Front montiert zu werden. Das ist aber das einzige, wo ich den Radiator anschließen könnte.

LGA 1151
MSI PC Mate Z170

ich danke jetzt schon für die Hilfe!


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Passende Wasserkühlung*

Ist nicht überteuert, das Gehäuse kostet überall um diesen Dreh  Wenn dir das Case gefällt, hast du also schonmal nicht unnötig Geld verballert

Du kannst vorne eine 240 oder 280er AiO einbauen, die maximale Dicke liegt laut Datenblatt bei 57mm. Die Schlauchlänge sollte bei allen aktuellen AiOs lang genug sein. Bei der Fractal Design S24 hast du sogar noch anständige Lüfter dabei


----------



## Teriodis (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Passende Wasserkühlung*

Bei der alpha cool eisbaer reicheb die schleuche wenn es kein big tower ist. 

Um sie schöner zu verlegen kannst du aber für 17 euro mein ich 2 dazukaufen und einfach zusammen stecken. Plug and play halt. 

Das schöne ist du kannst auch problemlos nich deine graka unterwasser setzten und das system erweitern ohne grose waku erfahrungen. 

Grüse


----------



## Deremes (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Passende Wasserkühlung*

danke für die Antworten. Ich habe  selbst auch eine sehr interessante Wasserkühlung gefunden.

Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H100i GTX Komplett-Wasserkuhlung

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob sie super ist, aber sie ist gerade im Angebot und das macht sie schon verdammt attraktiv. Dennoch checke ich auch mal die anderen ab. Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------

